# Sydney Harbour Bridge - Again??



## Dollface (Nov 22, 2005)

Background :I was asked by a potential client if I had any pics of the Harbour Bridge, because her sister was proposed to there, and she wanted a print to give to her as an engagement present..

Now, whehn shooting any bridge, I always look at it from an architecture prospective, lines, steel beams, very harsh industrial feel.

So, I found it difficult to shoot it from a "romantic" point of view. For those who haven't seen it - it's a big steel bridge.. and quite hard ( from my point of view ) to make it look romantic - In the Daylight.. Client didn't want a night shoot, which can make it look very pretty..

Here are a few pics that I shot, not sure if they come under a "romantic" feel. Welcome to critique, but also wondering if anyone had any suggestions, or if they have shot it before for - perhaps on how to make it feel warmer ?

Thanks

Katie





















(reflection)


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 22, 2005)

Jump over to McMahons Point and do a panograph just on sun rise.


----------



## Dollface (Nov 22, 2005)

That's not too bad an idea an idea. Might do that this weekend.. depending on this seasonal sydney weather though..

I must say, I really didn't have my heart into these pics.. in my final 2 weeks of Tafe, and photos of the bridge weren't my priority.. and it shows..


----------



## icondigital (Nov 23, 2005)

nice bridge pics dollface! :sun:

i did the silly bridge walk to the top when i was there!


----------



## Dollface (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you! Personally, I'm not sure how much I like them. My style is usually more *moody*, but hey! What the client wants...

You know, I haven't even done that climb yet - and the SkyWalk has just opened up - which is walking around the OUTSIDE of the Centrepoint Tower..
http://skywalk.com.au/

Looks amazing!


----------



## Meysha (Nov 25, 2005)

The one with the chair on it could be rather romantic if you had the couple sitting on it with their backs to the camera and their arms around each other... or another pose. I'd also take another step backwards to get more of the top of the bridge and more of the chair in the frame.

Nice idea... but the night shots would be so much prettier! not saying that yours aren't... they're very pretty... but night is special.


----------

